# Charlie Harper vs. Barney Stinson



## valknutr (14. November 2010)

So ich denke die Überschrift erklärt sich von selbst!
Los gehts!


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2010)

hm... den Figuren nach wird es schwer...

der Realität nach is es der gute alte Charlie... Der gute Neil Patrick Harris is bedauerlicher weise *schwul*!


----------



## Topperharly (14. November 2010)

Barney Stinson! two and a half men ist nicht mehr so gut wie zum anfang der serie


----------



## Bröselmonster (15. November 2010)

Beide sind Meilensteine in der männlichen Evolution und wohl die größten und würdigstens Vorbilder für die heutige Jugend 
Das brauchen wir hier garnicht diskutieren.
Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach Barney noch ein Stück cooler, da er doch raffinierter vorgeht als Charlie und das macht 
es immer wieder lustig.
Außerdem macht Charlie in der 5. und vor allem in der 6. Staffel eine nichmehr ganz so gute Figur wie zuvor (in der 7. dreht er aber wieder auf)


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2010)

ohne frage charlie harper! er ist der großmeister
all hail to him


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Charlie.

Definitiv.


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2010)

Zuerst dacht ich ja "Ach gegen Charlie Harper kanns eh keiner aufnehmen", aber Barney Stinson ist halt auch ne rechte Konkurrenz... Schlussendlich scheint Charlie Harper aber im RL ein recht ähnliches Leben zu führen wie in 2 1/2 Men, insofern hat wohl Charlie Harper gewonnen ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (15. November 2010)

Naja die Geschichten und die Lügen mit denen Barney die Frauen rum bekommt sind schon einmalig! Aber Charly bekommt sie einfach so!

Two and a half men ist wirklich nicht mehr so gut wie es mal war. Aber das liegt meiner Meinung nach auch an Jake, da dieser zu alt geworden ist und dadurch nicht mehr so lustig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja die Geschichten und die Lügen mit denen Barney die Frauen rum bekommt sind schon einmalig![...]


true story!

How i met your mother find ich mittlerweile vom Gesamtbild her stimmiger. Aber nur auf diese beiden Personen bezogen liegt Charly vorne^^


----------



## pnn (15. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schlussendlich scheint Charlie Harper aber im RL ein recht ähnliches Leben zu führen wie in 2 1/2 Men, insofern hat wohl Charlie Harper gewonnen ^^


Guter Grund ...  Und wenn man etwas Homophob ist kann man das auch in die Entscheidungsfindung mit einfließen lassen 
Ganz klar Charlie ... wobei ich ja auch für Sheldon Cooper voten würde ... der Womanizer schlecht hin!


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Ich finde beide eigentlich ganz gut, aber würde, wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste eher Barney sagen. Charlie hat die grössere Plattform als Barney macht aber eigentlich nichts anderes in der Serie als sein reales Leben spielen, zumindest sehr ähnlich. (Alkohol, Frauen und Wutanfälle).


----------



## patpatrick (15. November 2010)

Ich bin Traditionalist und daher fällt meine Wahl auf Charlie Harper, obwohl ich auch ein Fan von How I Met Your Mother bin, aber was Charlie so in den ersten Staffeln weggesteckt und "gelehrt" hat, bleibt meiner Meinung nach unerreicht


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2010)

Sind beide LOW.
Meine stimme geht an Rayne das genie aus "Least I could do" xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Vor nem Jahr würde ich eigentlich für Charlie stimmen, mittlerweile kennt man die Sprüche aber auch schon und im RL ist er ein richtiges A*schloch, weswegen ich für Barney stimme. Der Bro-Kodex ist einfach nur geil und die Anmachsprüche erst.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zuerst dacht ich ja "Ach gegen Charlie Harper kanns eh keiner aufnehmen", aber Barney Stinson ist halt auch ne rechte Konkurrenz... Schlussendlich scheint Charlie Harper aber im RL ein recht ähnliches Leben zu führen wie in 2 1/2 Men, insofern hat wohl Charlie Harper gewonnen ^^



Hehe! Jein! Charlie Sheen wäre gerne Charlie Harper IRL, aber wenn man ein Mädel erst mit 12.000 Kröten bestechen muss, um sie überhaupt erst ins Bett zu kriegen, sie anschließend prellt und im Badezimmer einsperrt bis die Bullen kommen, dann ist das nicht mehr cool oder lustig, sondern einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## pnn (15. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> aber wenn man ein Mädel erst mit 12.000 Kröten bestechen muss, um sie überhaupt erst ins Bett zu kriegen, sie anschließend prellt und im Badezimmer einsperrt, dann ist das nicht mehr cool oder lustig, sondern einfach nur lächerlich.


Ich würde das eher lustig und "gewusst wie" nennen! Ich finds eher lächerlich was sich Barney manchmal für eine Arbeit macht um ein Mädl abzuschleppen, aber trotzdem auch teilweise lustig


----------



## BlizzLord (15. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hehe! Jein! Charlie Sheen wäre gerne Charlie Harper IRL, aber wenn man ein Mädel erst mit 12.000 Kröten bestechen muss, um sie überhaupt erst ins Bett zu kriegen, sie anschließend prellt und im Badezimmer einsperrt bis die Bullen kommen, dann ist das nicht mehr cool oder lustig, sondern einfach nur lächerlich.



Das klingt aber doch schon ziemlich lustig.^^"
Vlt. nicht für die Dame aber für mich schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> Ich würde das eher lustig und "gewusst wie" nennen! Ich finds eher lächerlich was sich Barney manchmal für eine Arbeit macht um ein Mädl abzuschleppen, aber trotzdem auch teilweise lustig




Barney ist nur ne Rolle. Im RL ist Neil Patrick Harris (Schauspieler) sicherlich nicht so wie in der Serie. Charlie Sheen aber macht sich alles kaputt. Er verdient zwar ne Menge Asche mit Two and a halfe Man, stürzt aber im RL ab. Das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied. Ist sicherlich lustig, einen Aufreißer zu spielen, im RL aber mit einem Mann zusammen zu sein. Das muss man erstmal schaffen. ^^


----------



## Perkone (15. November 2010)

Da ich Stinson nicht kenne (how i met your mother oder?) kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. Aber ich denke, Charlie zu schlagen brauch schon n ganzes Stück mehr... Der Typ is einfach Wahnsinn


----------



## Wowneuling (15. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zuerst dacht ich ja "Ach gegen Charlie Harper kanns eh keiner aufnehmen", aber Barney Stinson ist halt auch ne rechte Konkurrenz... Schlussendlich scheint Charlie Harper aber im RL ein recht ähnliches Leben zu führen wie in 2 1/2 Men, insofern hat wohl Charlie Harper gewonnen ^^


Das ist genau der Grund, warum er bei mir deutlichst verliert. Frauen-Schläger sind nach Kindstöter/-vergewaltiger in meinen Augen nicht diskutabel wenn es um eine positive Bewertung geht.

Kleine Randbemerkung wie manipulierbar die Massen in diesem Kontext sind. Ein schweizer Wettermoderator, Jörg Kachelmann, wird *verdächtigt* eine Frau gewaltsam zum Sex gezwungen zu haben und wird daher von der Gesellschaft verachtet. Ein US-Amerikanischer Schauspieler geht besoffen mit einem Messer auf seine Frau los, verprügelt diverse seiner vorherigen Frauen und wird dafür noch gefeiert als "richtiger Mann", wie die hier fast ausschließlich positiven Stimmen zu Ihm untermauern....unfassbar. Das alles nur weil die Art der Berichterstattung bei beiden gänzlich anders ist. Das ist erbärmlich....


----------



## valknutr (15. November 2010)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft...
Es geht hier um fiktive Figuren.Und nur darum.
Nicht um das Privatleben der Schauspieler.
Das sollte ein eher spaßiger Thread sein und keine Diskussion über die Ungerechtigkeit der unterschiedlichen Rechtssysteme.


----------



## Wowneuling (15. November 2010)

Nunja, ich finde schon, dass man auch die Person hinter der Figur mit einbeziehen sollte. Zumal dann, wenn gerade dieser private Hintergrund hier bei der breiten Masse der Grund für die positive Bewertung ist.


----------



## valknutr (15. November 2010)

Naja das ist natürlich kein Grund ihn gut zu finden...Ich persönlich finde die Rolle klasse und verdammt lustig aber was er privat abzieht ist natürlich nicht für gut zu befinden.
Danach sollte man wirklich nicht gehen ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (15. November 2010)

Es geht wohl eher um die Rolle als um den Schauspieler.
Daher Barney.
Wo Charlie great ist, ist Barney awesome!


----------



## valknutr (15. November 2010)

dazu sag ich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. November 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier anzuecken... wer ist Barney Stinson? Ok, Google hat mir geholfen. Was, der Typ ist blond und wie geleckt, für mich kein richtiger Mann! 

Ohne Scheiss, nix geht über Charlie Harper in Sachen Männlichkeit.


----------



## Kaldreth (15. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GL1JmGpjC4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## valknutr (15. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FINWN6yJDBc
auch sehr gut ;D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. November 2010)

Barney Stinson!1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozLMx1E_Oac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EPIC


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> blubb


In nem "Pirates vs Ninjas"-Thread würds ja auch im die Coolness von Piraten und Ninjas gehn und keine Saus würds interessieren, dass beide im Grunde genommen Mörder sind.


----------



## valknutr (15. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> In nem "Pirates vs Ninjas"-Thread würds ja auch im die Coolness von Piraten und Ninjas gehn und keine Saus würds interessieren, dass beide im Grunde genommen Mörder sind.



true...true..


----------



## Noxiel (15. November 2010)

Barney Stinson.

Charlie fand ich seltsamerweise immer irgendwie zu plump und ideenlos. Da hat die Serie viel zu beigetragen, dass ihm die Damen ins Bett gefallen sind. Barney hingegen hat jedes Mal volles Engagement gezeigt. Applaus, Applaus für Barney Stinson. Meinen Aufreißerkönig Nr. 1


----------



## Wowneuling (15. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> In nem "Pirates vs Ninjas"-Thread würds ja auch im die Coolness von Piraten und Ninjas gehn und keine Saus würds interessieren, dass beide im Grunde genommen Mörder sind.


Deine Änderung meines Beitrages im Zitat in _"blubb"_ veranschaulicht sehr schön, wieviel du von meinem Beitrag verstanden hast.


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier anzuecken... wer ist Barney Stinson? Ok, Google hat mir geholfen. Was, der Typ ist blond und wie geleckt, für mich kein richtiger Mann!
> 
> Ohne Scheiss, nix geht über Charlie Harper in Sachen Männlichkeit.



/sign

Hab Barney Stinson eigentl. immer als eine traurige Figur gesehen, die sich zum Deppen macht ...Aufreisserkönig?? Lachhaft...

Darum: Charlie


----------



## Razyl (15. November 2010)

Da ich Two and a Half Men als Serie überhaupt nicht mag, was auch an den Schauspielern liegt ==> Barney Stinson. Bro-Code ftw


----------



## Perkone (15. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Grund, warum er bei mir deutlichst verliert. Frauen-Schläger sind nach Kindstöter/-vergewaltiger in meinen Augen nicht diskutabel wenn es um eine positive Bewertung geht.
> 
> Kleine Randbemerkung wie manipulierbar die Massen in diesem Kontext sind. Ein schweizer Wettermoderator, Jörg Kachelmann, wird *verdächtigt* eine Frau gewaltsam zum Sex gezwungen zu haben und wird daher von der Gesellschaft verachtet. Ein US-Amerikanischer Schauspieler geht besoffen mit einem Messer auf seine Frau los, verprügelt diverse seiner vorherigen Frauen und wird dafür noch gefeiert als "richtiger Mann", wie die hier fast ausschließlich positiven Stimmen zu Ihm untermauern....unfassbar. Das alles nur weil die Art der Berichterstattung bei beiden gänzlich anders ist. Das ist erbärmlich....



Ich weiß ja nit ob du es weißt aber: Wir reden hier von Charlie Harper, der Serienfigur und nicht von Charlie Sheen, den Menschen. Und seine Rolle spielt er halt richtig gut.


----------



## Wowneuling (15. November 2010)

Das weiß ich. Habe auch ein paar Beiträge später geschrieben, dass es für mich eben nicht einfach so zu trennen ist. Wenn die Figur, die er dort spielt, offenbar beängstigend nahe an seinem wahren Charakter zu sein scheint. Und einfach zu sagen, dass seine schauspielerischen Künste unabhängig von dem Privatmensch Sheen zu betrachten sind, finde ich auch zweifelhaft. Warum geht man ähnlich liberal nicht auch mit anderen Menschen um bzw.: Sollte man das überhaupt?


----------



## valknutr (15. November 2010)

Ich find beide klasse.Jeden auf seine Art.
Barney is halt ne andere Generation mit anderen Methoden und der Wind den er um sich macht und seine Einfälle sind klasse!

Andererseits ist Charlie einfach abgebrühter und im Endeffekt immer cooler drauf egal was passiert.Den Kerl kann nichts erschüttern.Naja wahrscheinlich weil er durchweg betrunken ist^^


----------



## Konov (15. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Habe auch ein paar Beiträge später geschrieben, dass es für mich eben nicht einfach so zu trennen ist. Wenn die Figur, die er dort spielt, offenbar beängstigend nahe an seinem wahren Charakter zu sein scheint. Und einfach zu sagen, dass seine schauspielerischen Künste unabhängig von dem Privatmensch Sheen zu betrachten sind, finde ich auch zweifelhaft. Warum geht man ähnlich liberal nicht auch mit anderen Menschen um bzw.: Sollte man das überhaupt?



Naja, aber Michael Jacksons Musik finden auch viele Leute toll, auch wenn er angeblich Kinder unsittlich angefasst hat oder aussah wie ne Karre Mist.
Bei Charlie Sheen ist es nicht anders... was er in Wirklichkeit macht, interessiert mich nicht so sehr, da er als Charlie Harper einfach ein cooler Kerl ist, und darum geht es ja hier.


----------



## Lortox (15. November 2010)

Eindeutig Barney Stinson...

Er ist einfach der beste '& hat mehr drauf als Charlie ;D


----------



## boonfish (15. November 2010)

Für Barney... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Deine Änderung meines Beitrages im Zitat in _"blubb"_ veranschaulicht sehr schön, wieviel du von meinem Beitrag verstanden hast.


Falsch, es zeigt nicht, wiviel ich davon verstanden habe, sondern wiviel ich davon halte. Aber ich gebe zu, es war nicht sehr höflich von mir. Mea culpa!
Dennoch scheinst Du meine Aussage komplett ignoriert zu haben, schade...


----------



## Miriama (16. November 2010)

hihi charly


----------



## patpatrick (16. November 2010)

ich finde auch man muss Rolle und Privatperson strikt trennen. Was Charlie Sheen im Privatleben so treibt, ist sein Ding, wir kennen diesbezüglich ja auch nur die News aus den Klatschmedien. Natürlich finde ich nicht besonders toll, dass er scheinbar Alkohol- und Drogenprobleme hat und da immer wieder zu Dummheiten neigt, aber das ist seine Angelegenheit und geht mich nichts an, ich finde ihn als Schauspieler in der Rolle des Charlie Harper toll.


----------



## Lily:) (16. November 2010)

Gucken!:

Mein Link

Habt mich zuuuu köstlich amüsiert, als ich die Szene sah...

Und danach über die verwunderten Blicke meiner Freunde, 
was denn DARAN so lustig war *kicher*
(die spielen nämlich kein Wow  )


P.S.: Es gibt eine Folge, in der Tad durch Wow ein Mädel kennenlernt.
Traumhaft lustig! Schauts euch an 

Hier!


----------



## Kaldreth (16. November 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Gucken!:
> 
> Mein Link
> 
> Habt mich zuuuu köstlich amüsiert, als ich die Szene sah...



Haha zu geil! Und hier mal das Original von Leeeeroy Jeenkins! Immer wieder lustig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkCNJRfSZBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lily (16. November 2010)

Ich, als Frau, find Barney viel cooler! Der ist einfach legendär.
Charlie ist ein alter Sack xD


----------



## Haxxler (16. November 2010)

Neumodisches Klump... Taugt Al Bundy etwa nicht mehr?


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2010)

Al ist natürlich auch top, allerdings ist er nicht unbedingt grad ein Frauenheld ^^


----------



## Haxxler (16. November 2010)

Naja, so gesehen sind alle nur arme Würstchen. Charlie isn Alki der ständig beim Psychiater hockt ^^


----------



## Melleri (16. November 2010)

Ich finde Barney einfach witziger, er ist einfach Facettenreicher, was auch seiner Vergangenheit geschuldet ist, während Charley leider immer und in jeder Situation dasselbe tut und ist.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Ganz klar Charlie


----------



## Wowneuling (17. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, aber Michael Jacksons Musik finden auch viele Leute toll, auch wenn er *angeblich* Kinder unsittlich angefasst hat oder aussah wie ne Karre Mist.
> Bei Charlie Sheen ist es nicht anders... was er *in Wirklichkeit* macht, interessiert mich nicht so sehr, da er als Charlie Harper einfach ein cooler Kerl ist, und darum geht es ja hier.


Die beiden von mir hervorgehobenen Begriffe dürften klar machen, warum man das nicht vergleichen kann. Es gibt genügend Indizien dafür, dass viele Vorwürfe des sexuellen Missbrauchs nur erfunden wurden um Michael Jackson zu erpressen. Und wenn so ein Gerücht erstmal ein gewisses Level erreicht hat _(in dem Fall: erfolgreich einen Prozess einzuleiten) _ist es leicht, sich mit gleichen Vorwürfen einfach dran zu hängen. Und was bitte hat das Aussehen eines Sängers für eine tiefer gehende Bedeutung? Wer Leute nach dem Äußeren beurteilt, hat in seinem Leben nichts gelernt. 






Davatar schrieb:


> Falsch, es zeigt nicht, wiviel ich davon verstanden habe, sondern wiviel ich davon halte. Aber ich gebe zu, es war nicht sehr höflich von mir. Mea culpa!
> Dennoch scheinst Du meine Aussage komplett ignoriert zu haben, schade...


Ich habe deine/n Aussage/Vergleich ignoriert, weil Sie, das geht aus meinem Beitrag ja hervor, absolut unpassend zu meinem Beitrag ist.


----------



## Darussios (17. November 2010)

Ich bewerte mal nur die Rollen, nicht die Schauspieler die die spielen, da ich das Verhalten des Schauspielers von Barney im RL nicht kenne und somit nicht mit Charlie Sheen vergleichen kann und ich will es auch nicht, da es hier nur um die Rollen geht.

Charlie Harper ist ein erfolgreicher Mann mit eigenem Haus in Malibu, der ohne große Storys Frauen erobert und er ist gleichzeitig ein meistens liebender Onkel, der Jake auch hilft.
Btw ich finde Jake nicht unlustiger nur weil er älter geworden ist, er ist zwar mittlerweile sexuell so gut wie möglich aufgeklärt, was so manche humorvolle Situation, die es früher beim kleinen Jake gab, unmöglich macht, aber das macht er durch seine Dummheit wett 
Außerdem hat Charlie auch coole und lustige, teils weise Sprüche drauf, die ihn aber auch gerne in die Misere reiten oder unpassend sind, kommt auf die Situation an
"Jake es ist nicht wichtig, ob man gewinnt oder verliert, Hauptsache man hat die Wette gewonnen" 

Barney ist auch erfolgreich, steht zu seiner Pornosammlung in seinem Appartment, wie es mal in der einen Folge rauskommt, weil er zu Lilly meint, dass er die im Gegensatz zu Marshal und anderen Männern nicht versteckt.
Und er erzählt irgendwelche Geschichten, um Frauen rumzukriegen aber da man weiß, wie er wirklich ist, ist das ziemlich komisch, wenn es z.B. auffliegt.
Außerdem denkt er sich lustige Geschichten wie die über den Bro-Codex aus 

Ich mag beide Serien und beide Figuren, aber Charlie liegt bei mir doch vorn, vielleicht ist er mir sympathischer, weil er gerne Hemden trägt wie ich 

Mfg


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Die beiden von mir hervorgehobenen Begriffe dürften klar machen, warum man das nicht vergleichen kann. Es gibt genügend Indizien dafür, dass viele Vorwürfe des sexuellen Missbrauchs nur erfunden wurden um Michael Jackson zu erpressen. Und wenn so ein Gerücht erstmal ein gewisses Level erreicht hat _(in dem Fall: erfolgreich einen Prozess einzuleiten) _ist es leicht, sich mit gleichen Vorwürfen einfach dran zu hängen. Und was bitte hat das Aussehen eines Sängers für eine tiefer gehende Bedeutung? Wer Leute nach dem Äußeren beurteilt, hat in seinem Leben nichts gelernt.



Oha, Indizien! Wahnsinn, überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht... wenn man erstmal den Ruf eines Kinderfi**ers hat, dann wirste den schlecht wieder los, das bleibt dem doch ewig haften. Und das ist letztlich der Knackpunkt. Klar hat Charlie Sheen jetzt nicht den besten Ruf, genau wie ein Mike Tyson, eine Britney Spears oder viele andere Promis.

Und was das Aussehen damit zutun hat? Ganz einfach, jeder hat seine subjektive Sicht von gutem Aussehen und schlechtem Aussehen. Der eine mag das, der andere das. Also habe ich geschrieben was ich dazu meine. Ich sage nicht, dass jeder diese Ansicht teilt, aber für mich ist es nunmal so. Das ich von blonder Haarfarbe für Männer nix halte, kannst du mir doch nicht vorwerfen? Genausowenig dass Jackson aussah wie eine Karre Mist mit seiner krummen Nase und der Leichenblässe? Er sah früher deutlich besser aus und DAS ist der Vergleich um den es geht. Wenn er so geboren worden wär... nunja... aber so?


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich habe deine/n Aussage/Vergleich ignoriert, weil Sie, das geht aus meinem Beitrag ja hervor, absolut unpassend zu meinem Beitrag ist.


Tja wenn Du den Zusammenhang zwischen nem "Charlie Harper vs. Barney Stinson"-Duell zu nem "Ninjas vs. Pirates"-Duell nicht erkennst, kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## Wowneuling (17. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Oha, Indizien! Wahnsinn, überzeugt mich überhaupt nicht... wenn man erstmal den Ruf eines Kinderfi**ers hat, dann wirste den schlecht wieder los, das bleibt dem doch ewig haften. Und das ist letztlich der Knackpunkt. Klar hat Charlie Sheen jetzt nicht den besten Ruf, genau wie ein Mike Tyson, eine Britney Spears oder viele andere Promis.
> 
> Und was das Aussehen damit zutun hat? Ganz einfach, jeder hat seine subjektive Sicht von gutem Aussehen und schlechtem Aussehen. Der eine mag das, der andere das. Also habe ich geschrieben was ich dazu meine. Ich sage nicht, dass jeder diese Ansicht teilt, aber für mich ist es nunmal so. Das ich von blonder Haarfarbe für Männer nix halte, kannst du mir doch nicht vorwerfen? Genausowenig dass Jackson aussah wie eine Karre Mist mit seiner krummen Nase und der Leichenblässe? Er sah früher deutlich besser aus und DAS ist der Vergleich um den es geht. Wenn er so geboren worden wär... nunja... aber so?


Du machst dir nicht sonderlich Gedanken über deinen Standpunkt bzw. dem was du als dessen ausgibst oder? Dich über deine festen Standpunkte fundiert zu informieren und recherchieren ist auch nicht deins?! 

Indizien beeinflussen dich also in deiner Meinungsfindung nicht - sie überzeugen dich nicht? Reine haltlose Unterstellungen, wie jene, dass Michael Jackson Kinder vergewaltigt habe, aber schon? Wow...du bist leicht beeinflussbar. Indizien abschmettern aber jede Unterstellung als bare Münze nehmen; das ist dein Ding. 
Nun darfst du dich gerne fragen, warum solche Menschen wie Herr Jackson Vorwürfe kaum wieder los werden. Weil für die Meinungsfindung der dummen Masse ausschließlich die spektakulärste Behauptung gilt. 

Ferner wirfst du Michael Jackson vor, dass er sich gegen deinem Geschmack privat hat "umoperieren" lassen. Andererseits sagst du bei Charlie Sheen:


			
				Konov schrieb:
			
		

> (...)was er in Wirklichkeit macht, interessiert mich nicht so sehr, da er als Charlie Harper einfach ein cooler Kerl ist(...)



Kannst du mir nun sinnig erklären, warum ein Schauspieler der seine Rolle deiner Auffassugn nach "cool" meistert, Narrenfreiheit im Privatleben hat, hingegen ein Sänger, welchem *vorgeworfen *wurde, Kinder belästigt zu haben, sich in seinem Privatleben nicht operieren lassen darf? 

Achja, würde dir wünschen, dass du auch mal Erfahrungen der Krankheit "Vitiligo" sammelst. Menschen, vorallem schwarze, sehen mit dieser Krankheit aus wie:...warte wie nanntest du es..._"eine Karre Mist_" mit der _"Leichenblässe"_. Wenn du dies liest, hoffe ich, dass es bei dir so langsam _"klick" _macht und du dich in Grund und Boden schämst. Wenn es, so vermute ich mal, nicht _klickt_, kaue ich dir das Essen ausnahmsweise mal bis ganz zum Schluss vor: Michael Jackson - Gesundheit und Aussehen oder auch FAZ Bericht (aus 2009). Und nicht zu vergessen, diese krumme Nase....was erlaubt der sich, die Nase nach einem Unfall korrigieren zu lassen...tzzzz...diese Kinderf***** immer.....

Hör auf deine Meinung aus BILD Schlagzeilen zu definieren! Oder als Minimum Menschen, denen es im Leben schlecht genug ging, mit deiner BILD und B.Z. - Scheisse nicht noch postum nachzutreten.

R.I.P - Michael Jackson. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Tja wenn Du den Zusammenhang zwischen nem "Charlie Harper vs. Barney Stinson"-Duell zu nem "Ninjas vs. Pirates"-Duell nicht erkennst, kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen.


Ich vergleiche den Charakter Charlie Harper mit dem Privatleben dessen Schauspielers Charlie Sheen und der bestehenden beängstigenden Ähnlichkeit gegenüber dem Schauspiel. Du vergleichst Charaktere, welche im Film gewalttätig sind untereinander. 
In einem Punkt gebe ich dir recht: Bei diesem unpassenden Vergleich kannst du mir nicht helfen.


----------



## Seph018 (17. November 2010)

Melleri schrieb:


> Ich finde Barney einfach witziger, er ist einfach Facettenreicher, was auch seiner Vergangenheit geschuldet ist, während Charley leider immer und in jeder Situation dasselbe tut und ist.



Das ist es einfach mal. Charlie ist immer Charlie. Niemals überrascht er einen, immer die selben Sprüche. Ich finde die Serie so verdammt langweilig, könnte man nach 2 Staffeln ja glatt selber ein paar Folgen schreiben, so sehr wiederholen sich die Schemata.
Bei Barney ist das m.M.n. anders. Er ist einfach legendär, awesome und so übertrieben perfekt, dass man ihn einfach nur anhimmeln kann. Ich glaube ihr wisst, für wen ich gestimmt habe.


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Definitiv Charlie. Das einzig wahre saufende, rauchende und Frau klarmachende Original  Barney ist nurn billiger Abklatsch!


----------



## Wowneuling (18. November 2010)

_


----------



## criatura (18. November 2010)

Ganz klar Charlie. Barney ist zu unreif und aufgesetzt. Charlie bringt das nötige Understatemet und die Reife mit.
Zudem mag ich die Vorstellung, dass Charlie Sheen privat auch ähnlich tickt wie in seiner Serienrolle. Die Skandale der letzten Monate weisen darauf hin. *g*


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Du machst dir nicht sonderlich Gedanken über deinen Standpunkt bzw. dem was du als dessen ausgibst oder? Dich über deine festen Standpunkte fundiert zu informieren und recherchieren ist auch nicht deins?!



Ich habe mich informiert, und das hat für meine Meinungsbildung gereicht. Warum machst du dir jetzt Gedanken?



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Indizien beeinflussen dich also in deiner Meinungsfindung nicht - sie überzeugen dich nicht? Reine haltlose Unterstellungen, wie jene, dass Michael Jackson Kinder vergewaltigt habe, aber schon? Wow...du bist leicht beeinflussbar. Indizien abschmettern aber jede Unterstellung als bare Münze nehmen; das ist dein Ding.



Hast du die Ironie in meinem Posting erkannt? Leider nicht, dass das im Internet aber auch immer so schwer ist.
Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage lediglich klarstellen, dass mich die Indizien nicht sonderlich interessieren, weil der RUF, der einer Person - in dem Fall Michael Jackson, hinterher eilt eigentlich alles an Indizien abschmettert, die da kommen mögen. Denn den Ruf wird er nicht mehr los. Ob es nun Indizien sind oder waren, spielt für viele Leute überhaupt keine Rolle. Mich inklusive. Warum? Ich denke in erster Linie deshalb, weil es gereicht hat, mir meine Meinung zu bilden. 
Dass das für Michael Jackson Fanboys schwer nachzuvollziehen ist, ist selbstverständlich.



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Nun darfst du dich gerne fragen, warum solche Menschen wie Herr Jackson Vorwürfe kaum wieder los werden. Weil für die Meinungsfindung der dummen Masse ausschließlich die spektakulärste Behauptung gilt.



Richtig. Bin ich nun die dumme Masse? Ich denke, ich bin nicht dumm, aber meine Meinung habe ich mir gebildet, weil ich andere Details auch gar nicht wissen möchte und erst Recht nicht Lust oder Zeit habe, sämtliche Indizien zu vergleichen und herauszufinden was nun wahr ist oder nicht. Das ist nicht meine Aufgabe und ehrlich gesagt, SOOO interessiert mich das Thema dann auch wieder nicht. 
Zumal es sicherlich genug Michael Jackson Anhänger oder andere Leute gibt, z.B. dich, die sich mit dem Thema intensiv auseinandersetzen und dann ja alles bis ins Detail aufdröseln können um schlussendlich zu wissen, was nun wahr oder unwahr ist.

Für alle anderen ist es kalter Kaffee und die Meinung wurde gebildet, lange bevor MJ über die Wupper gegangen ist.




Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ferner wirfst du Michael Jackson vor, dass er sich gegen deinem Geschmack privat hat "umoperieren" lassen. Andererseits sagst du bei Charlie Sheen: [......].



Richtig, mit gutem Recht, immerhin hat Charlie Sheen sich nicht - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - operativ verunstalten lassen, was ihn mir als reelle Person gleich viel sympathischer macht als Michael Jackson. Aber das ist doch auch gar nicht der Vergleich dieses Threads, oder?

Dass MJ sich gegen MEINEN Geschmack hat umoperieren lassen ist ja letztlich völlig egal, da es auch Milliarden anderer Geschmäcker nicht getroffen hat, aber das war auch nicht seine Intention, richtig? Ich habe mich nicht beschwert, dass er nun ausgerechnet MEINEN Geschmack nicht getroffen hat. Wenn das so rübergekommen sein sollte, dann war es ein Mißverständnis! 




Wowneuling schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nun sinnig erklären, warum ein Schauspieler der seine Rolle deiner Auffassugn nach "cool" meistert, Narrenfreiheit im Privatleben hat, hingegen ein Sänger, welchem *vorgeworfen *wurde, Kinder belästigt zu haben, sich in seinem Privatleben nicht operieren lassen darf?



Ich habe ihm nie das Recht abgesprochen das zutun. Nur was dabei rausgekommen ist, war halt kompletter Müll. Das ist ja nicht mein Problem, aber es sieht halt scheiße aus, und DAS habe ich geschrieben und gemeint. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Achja, würde dir wünschen, dass du auch mal Erfahrungen der Krankheit "Vitiligo" sammelst. Menschen, vorallem schwarze, sehen mit dieser Krankheit aus wie:...warte wie nanntest du es..._"eine Karre Mist_" mit der _"Leichenblässe"_. Wenn du dies liest, hoffe ich, dass es bei dir so langsam _"klick" _macht und du dich in Grund und Boden schämst. Wenn es, so vermute ich mal, nicht _klickt_, kaue ich dir das Essen ausnahmsweise mal bis ganz zum Schluss vor: Michael Jackson - Gesundheit und Aussehen oder auch FAZ Bericht (aus 2009). Und nicht zu vergessen, diese krumme Nase....was erlaubt der sich, die Nase nach einem Unfall korrigieren zu lassen...tzzzz...diese Kinderf***** immer.....
> 
> Hör auf deine Meinung aus BILD Schlagzeilen zu definieren! Oder als Minimum Menschen, denen es im Leben schlecht genug ging, mit deiner BILD und B.Z. - Scheisse nicht noch postum nachzutreten.



Ich lese weder die BILD noch die B.Z.
Wenn dir meine Ausdrucksweise ein wenig gegen den Strich gegangen ist, dann tut mir das Leid, aber wir haben ja alle glücklicherweise das Recht uns frei zu äußern. Ich bestreite nicht, dass manche meiner Ausdrücke etwas hart gewählt sind, aber ich habe nicht immer Lust und Laune, mich allen Wünschen meiner Mit-User in diesem Forum anzupassen. 

Solange ich keine Forenregeln breche, bitte ich dich, deine Moralapostel-Kelle wieder einzupacken und ein kühles Bier zur Beruhigung zu trinken.


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Das ist es einfach mal. Charlie ist immer Charlie. Niemals überrascht er einen, immer die selben Sprüche. Ich finde die Serie so verdammt langweilig, könnte man nach 2 Staffeln ja glatt selber ein paar Folgen schreiben, so sehr wiederholen sich die Schemata.
> Bei Barney ist das m.M.n. anders. Er ist einfach legendär, awesome und so übertrieben perfekt, dass man ihn einfach nur anhimmeln kann. Ich glaube ihr wisst, für wen ich gestimmt habe.


Perfekt ist relativ. Hast Du mal die Folge gesehn, in der klar wird, warum er so ist, wie er ist? Meiner Meinung nach eine der lustigsten Folgen. Denn, auch wenn mans kaum glauben mag, so war Barney früher mal ein derbes Hippie-Weichei und hatte überhaupt keinen Ehrgeiz und/oder Erfolg bei den Frauen ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (18. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> (...)



Du bist echt der Knüller. Du betitelst jemanden als Kinderschänder, weil du das irgendwann mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast. Nur Gott weiß wo. Michael Jackson wurde nie verurteilt, seine Unschuld nachweislich belegt - ergo ist er kein Kinderschänder. Wenn man dir detailiert mit Quellen belegt, dass du ein gänzlich falsches Meinungbild hast, sagst du das dich das nicht interessiert was wahr ist und was nicht. Nur, was ist die Meinung eines Menschens wert, der die Wahrheit nicht wissen will und lieber weiter an Lügen glaubt, weil es nicht so anstrengend ist. Und dafür das dich das Thema eigentlich garnicht interessiert, hast du eine ziehmlich unumstößliche negative Voreingenommenheit gegenüber Michael Jackson. 

Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass Michael Jackson selbst nach seinem Tot nicht zur Ruhe kommt. Weil es immer solche Menschen wie dich geben wird. Nicht die breite dumme Masse, welche sich mit einer einzigen Behauptung beeinflussen lässt. Nein, vielmehr die kleine dumme Randgruppe, die selbst bei Fakten, die eine Falschmeldung widerlegen, lieber das glauben, was am "Coolsten" ist oder einfach am Spektakulärsten oder noch viel einfacher, dass was man zuerst irgendwo gelesen/gehört hat.

Beängstigend, dass in Teilen unserer Gesellschaft mittlerweile das Äußere in der Meinungsfindung relevanter ist als die Gewaltbereitschaft eines Menschen, solange dieser nur irgendwie cool dabei rüber kommt. 

Achja, ein Fanboy bin ich überdies nicht. Nur streuben mir bei Menschen wie dir, die Nackenharre, die so anmaßend einen Menschen in Verruf bringen und sich dabei nichtmal die Mühe gemacht haben, zu überprüfen ob die Anschuldigungen die man so laut herausposaunt überhaupt bestand haben. Stellt sich die Frage, ob du auch so apathisch agierst, wenn du Opfer von Rufmord wirst. Einfach mit dem Strom schwimmen ist zwar einfach, wird dich aber nicht sehr weit bringen. Mit deinem hier demonstrierten Rechtsbewusstsein wirst du es höchstens im Knast sehr weit bringen.


----------



## Manowar (18. November 2010)

Keiner hier weiß, ob er Kinder geschändet hat oder nicht. Und da sind deine "Fakten" auch vollkommen für die Katz.
Darum gehts in dem Thread auch übrigens nicht.

Deine Sig ist zu groß..mach sie kleiner  


Ich mag beide Rollen sehr und gucke beides sehr gerne - auch wenn How I met your mother leider zu einer dämlichen Zeit kommt, aber dafür gibts ja das Internet.
Aber zur Zeit bin ich eher ein Fanboy von Barney :>


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Knüller. Du betitelst jemanden als Kinderschänder, weil du das irgendwann mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast. Nur Gott weiß wo.



Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich das nie irgendwo aufgeschnappt...



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Michael Jackson wurde nie verurteilt, seine Unschuld nachweislich belegt - ergo ist er kein Kinderschänder. Wenn man dir detailiert mit Quellen belegt, dass du ein gänzlich falsches Meinungbild hast, sagst du das dich das nicht interessiert was wahr ist und was nicht. Nur, was ist die Meinung eines Menschens wert, der die Wahrheit nicht wissen will und lieber weiter an Lügen glaubt, weil es nicht so anstrengend ist. Und dafür das dich das Thema eigentlich garnicht interessiert, hast du eine ziehmlich unumstößliche negative Voreingenommenheit gegenüber Michael Jackson.



Nur wer sagt, ob es wahr oder unwahr ist? Du? Du kannst genauso wenig von "Lügen" reden, weil du nicht dabei warst.



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass Michael Jackson selbst nach seinem Tot nicht zur Ruhe kommt. Weil es immer solche Menschen wie dich geben wird. Nicht die breite dumme Masse, welche sich mit einer einzigen Behauptung beeinflussen lässt. Nein, vielmehr die kleine dumme Randgruppe, die selbst bei Fakten, die eine Falschmeldung widerlegen, lieber das glauben, was am "Coolsten" ist oder einfach am Spektakulärsten oder noch viel einfacher, dass was man zuerst irgendwo gelesen/gehört hat.



Ich bin sicher der gute Michael ist längst zur Ruhe gekommen. 
Weiterhin zähle ich mich selbst nicht zur "dummen Randgruppe", vllt trifft es "desinteressierte Randgruppe" eher.



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Beängstigend, dass in Teilen unserer Gesellschaft mittlerweile das Äußere in der Meinungsfindung relevanter ist als die Gewaltbereitschaft eines Menschen, solange dieser nur irgendwie cool dabei rüber kommt.



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass Charlie Sheen ein cooler Mensch ist, dessen Gewaltbereitschaft völlig egal oder in Ordnung ist. Natürlich ist sie das nicht. Aber auch hier interessiert es mich nur sekundär, da ich einfach ein Bild von ihm habe, aus Filmen und einer Serie. DAS ist mein Bild von Charlie Sheen, und da ich ihn persönlich nie kennenlernen werde, wird das auch nicht erschüttert werden. Es interessiert mich gar nicht sonderlich, wieviele seiner Exfrauen er verprügelt hat. Es ist ein hässliches Makel, über das man ab und zu in einer Zeitung oder im Internet liest, aber mehr auch nicht. Wenn er auf einem roten Teppich runtermarschiert, sieht er jedenfalls so cool aus wie man ihn aus dem TV kennt und die "Illusion" vom "coolen Charlie" reicht mir vollkommen! 



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Achja, ein Fanboy bin ich überdies nicht. Nur streuben mir bei Menschen wie dir, die Nackenharre, die so anmaßend einen Menschen in Verruf bringen und sich dabei nichtmal die Mühe gemacht haben, zu überprüfen ob die Anschuldigungen die man so laut herausposaunt überhaupt bestand haben. Stellt sich die Frage, ob du auch so apathisch agierst, wenn du Opfer von Rufmord wirst. Einfach mit dem Strom schwimmen ist zwar einfach, wird dich aber nicht sehr weit bringen. Mit deinem hier demonstrierten Rechtsbewusstsein wirst du es höchstens im Knast sehr weit bringen.



Ich schwimme nicht mit dem Strom, ich weiß nicht mal in welche Richtung der Strom schwimmt. Du scheinst es ja umso besser zu wissen. Ich bilde mir lediglich meine Meinung, die sicher nicht immer jedem in den Kram passt, es ist aber gleichzeitig auch nicht meine Aufgabe letzteres zu gewährleisten.

Achja und vllt kommen wir nun auf das Thema zurück um das es eigentlich geht, sonst kannst du alternativ ja noch einen Thread zu Michael Jacksons Leben eröffnen.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2010)

Weder noch!
Die serien mögen ja ganz in Ordnung sein aber so Leben oder gar tauschen...nö.


----------



## Wowneuling (18. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> (...)
> Nur wer sagt, ob es wahr oder unwahr ist? Du? Du kannst genauso wenig von "Lügen" reden, weil du nicht dabei warst.
> (...)



Da stimme ich dir ausnahmsweise voll und ganz zu. Ich war nicht dabei und kann es daher nicht aus erster Hand wissen was vorgefallen ist. Wie es nie einer wissen kann außer der Beschuldigte, der Kläger und ggf. Zeugen. Bleiben einem also oftmals nur Indizien. Oder wie im Fall Michael Jackson: Fakten. Diese belegen, dass selbst der Kläger einräumt, dass die Behauptungen von seinen Eltern aufgezwungen wurden um Michael Jackson zu erpressen. 
Selbst wenn solche Fakten nicht vorliegen, gilt in Deutschland _(wie in jedem Rechststaat) _immernoch die Unschuldsvermutung. 




Konov schrieb:


> Achja und vllt kommen wir nun auf das Thema zurück um das es eigentlich geht, sonst kannst du alternativ ja noch einen Thread zu Michael Jacksons Leben eröffnen.



Muss ich nicht. Das ist eine Nebendiskussion zur Hauptdiskussion. Ist nichts unübliches bei Dikussionen und gemäß Netiquette auch nicht untersagt.


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht. Das ist eine Nebendiskussion zur Hauptdiskussion. Ist nichts unübliches bei Dikussionen und gemäß Netiquette auch nicht untersagt.



Stimmt, es war auch gar nicht so schlecht, dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben denke ich 
Sonst wären die Hauptthemen auch manchmal langweilig.


----------



## NablaQuabla (18. November 2010)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht. Das ist eine Nebendiskussion zur Hauptdiskussion. Ist nichts unübliches bei Dikussionen und gemäß Netiquette auch nicht untersagt.



Nur könnte man eine Diskussion zwischen zwei Leuten auch wunderbar per PM regeln. Oder seid ihr so darauf versessen, dass die ganze Welt euren Zwist mitbekommt?


BTT:

Barney Stinson! Sein Einfallsreichtum ist einfach nicht zu überbieten. Oder hat Charlie schonmal einen "Lorenzo Von Matterhorn" durchgezogen? Aber das Problem wird sein, dass Charlie hier eine viel breitere Basis haben wird als Barney. "How I met your mother" ist doch nicht so verbreitet wie "Two and a half men". Insofern wird hier wohl Charlie am längeren Hebel sitzen und Barney (leider) ausstechen...

Was aber auch noch zu sagen bleibt: Bitte schaut HImym NICHT auf deutsch... Die Synchro ist eine der besch***** die ich bis jetzt hören durfte.

In diesem Sinne: Cheerios!


----------



## Wowneuling (18. November 2010)

NablaQuabla schrieb:


> Nur könnte man eine Diskussion zwischen zwei _vier'n (und einer temporären Diskussion zwischen zwei'n) _Leuten auch wunderbar per PM  _in einem Forum_ regeln, _was der Sinn und Zweck eines Forums ist_. Oder seid ihr so darauf versessen, dass die ganze Welt euren Zwist _eure Diskussion_ mitbekommt?



Nur kurz der Wahrheit angepasst.


----------

